

Show HN: My First Attempt at Web Development - Would Love Feedback - Stonewall9093
http://www.criticrania.com/homepage.php

======
user9756
The link you used to direct to your site showed:

Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Unknown MySQL server host
'criticrania.db.6354580.hostedresource.com' (2) in
/home/content/80/6354580/html/criticrania.com/functions.php on line 2 Unknown
MySQL server host 'criticrania.db.6354580.hostedresource.com' (2)

From the root (<http://www.criticrania.com/>), it seems however to work fine.

Wait, I'm getting what seems to be random error messages.

E.g., /movies.php, showed an error on a visit, but was OK when revisited after
a while. Another time, the root gave an error, when reloaded it worked fine.

Retried /homepage.php, it works fine now.

You better look into that.

------
Stonewall9093
Learned web langauges (HTML, JavaScript, PHP, mySQL, etc). Been a learning
process and want to see what you think and where I can do better. Design was a
definite challenge, but I think the idea and execution aren't bad. Looking
forward to any and all input. Thanks in advance!

